# Under ears grooming - What to do



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Ella's coat is I believe almost fully grown I believe and is so fluffy and cute etc

But she has so much hair under her ears I don't know what to do, we live in MACAU I don't speak Chinese so as you guys can imagine it can be quite a challenge sometimes.

There are several grooming places around here as people are obsessed with their toy dogs, I've seen several GR but the ones that belong to Chinese and clearly go to the salon seem excessively clipped or even shaved. The ones that belong to expats well they seem to live in the wild side : I believe because none of us can guarantee that even when the groomer speaks English is good enough for us to believe they actually understand us.

Photo below is of the excess hair area, I would be happy with just less volume I guess. Really don't mind the wild side of my puppy fur as we do enjoy our daily brushing.

Suggestions? By the way she hates scissors, I guess because in here they tend to trim their whiskers at the pet shops?!?!


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Should I use a furminator?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

To take out bulk, you need thining shears. 6.5 inches with 46 teeth on one side and normal blade on the other. These are the kind I have https://www.ryanspet.com/P77551. Not sure where you can get them in Macau. 
They take the bulk out. You trim against the way hair grows and right at the base of the hair shaft. Be careful and trim then brush before trimming again. 

This is actually a pretty good video. http://youtu.be/O8uqW-DL7aA
The part you are looking for is the first part of the video where she is using the shears to de-bulk and tidy. She is very proficient and her shears look a little dull so I would not recomend the multi-snip method she is using as it is very easy to take too much.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mars stripper....


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

LJack said:


> To take out bulk, you need thining shears. 6.5 inches with 46 teeth on one side and normal blade on the other. These are the kind I have https://www.ryanspet.com/P77551. Not sure where you can get them in Macau.
> They take the bulk out. You trim against the way hair grows and right at the base of the hair shaft. Be careful and trim then brush before trimming again.
> 
> This is actually a pretty good video. http://youtu.be/O8uqW-DL7aA
> The part you are looking for is the first part of the video where she is using the shears to de-bulk and tidy. She is very proficient and her shears look a little dull so I would not recomend the multi-snip method she is using as it is very easy to take too much.


Thank you for the video, I do have a pair of those that I use on my own hair and on the puppy leg feathers sometimes: (very versatile around here)

Now I just need to gather the courage but then again how much worse can get if I go to a bad groomer?

I'll post a photo of the after, just for the laughter


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyway she is a beautiful girl but I'm not as skill as you guys, no way she will ever look so perfect like your photos.

She the uncut diamond!


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

hair salons or profesional hair care stores have the best thinning shears. replaceable blades.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

LJack said:


> This is actually a pretty good video. http://youtu.be/O8uqW-DL7aA
> .


Thanks LJack for the vid link, it was very helpful for me. It was nice to see her in action. This plus the Morningsage site are great guidance for scissor happy people like me!


----------

